# Grand Isle fishing report



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

We fished monday and tuesday this week out of Grand Isle. Only a fair fishing trip until tuesday afternoon when we ran across a weedline in 1200'. Mahi were everywhere. We drifted and chummed, kept 38, could have caught 100. The fish were mostly smaller, but what an insane bite! The water was full of Mahi, alamaco jacks, and a few triple tail. It was 100% hookup to any bait that hit the water.
On the way back in, we were greeted with the "loop security" boat. It's big, black, and fast. If you don't know what that is, don't feel bad. Neither did I before tuesday! Sea-r-cy


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

nice reporting

but need to put some photos of catches




----------------------
Fishing at Miami Florida..Miami fishing


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i want see the loop security boat


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

grassbed hunter said:


> i want see the loop security boat


That's an easy one. Go due south out of Grand Isle, you will get to see him up close and personal. :whistling:

The fish photos are on my gopro camera, so far I don't know how to load them on my computer. (computer challenged).

Sea-r-cy


----------

